# Stream only works with one Roamio?



## junesen (Jun 17, 2008)

I just bought an used Stream and was able to set it up on two iPhones to stream from one of my Roamios. However, when I tried to stream from my second Roamio, I get the following error: "Unable to establish Streaming session. Error T[0x502]."

Are you supposed to be able to use Stream on multiple DVRs, or just from one?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Which models Roamio? There are actually 4 models, Basic,OTA (no built-in stream) and Plus/Pro (with built-in stream).


----------



## junesen (Jun 17, 2008)

The one that it works with is the Basic Roamio, it has the error with my Roamio OTA.


----------



## junesen (Jun 17, 2008)

OK, I think I figured it out. You'll have to redo setup after you switch DVRs.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

junesen said:


> OK, I think I figured it out. You'll have to redo setup after you switch DVRs.


That wouldn't work too well if you're on the road and want to be able to stream content from either.


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

Be ready for more odd, unexpected, buggy behavior from the Stream. While it works well enough on my LAN using FireTV and tablets, it is a LONG workaround process to get the Stream to stream at full HD, and sometimes it still won't provide full resolution, and then it may send at full rez when it feels like it. And get ready for problems trying to watch OOH witn no internet access. I can't even access my transferred recordings because of the required Sign In bug with a stupid work around that has me just giving up on watching transferred show without internet connection.

Go to the TiVo Stream forum to view the posts yourself. The best of luck to you.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

junesen said:


> OK, I think I figured it out. You'll have to redo setup after you switch DVRs.


Not true! It did take a bit of time for the add-on Roamio OTA I added to the account and yes I did need to re-run setup once but switching DVR's is simple. I do occasionally have to re-run setup somehow the setup on my device gets corrupted occasionally.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 (SM-T817P)


----------

